
Julian Assange threatened legal action over WikiLeaks documentary - bdfh42
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012/sep/11/julian-assange-legal-action-south-southwest
======
bdfh42
Whatever else he is, Julian Assange is certainly a five star prat.

<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=prat>

